# L'idiota fortunato



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ripropongo un Brano dal libro "giocati dal caso", nel quale l'autore parla di probabilità e di quanto la maggior parte delle persone non riesca a capire quanto la fortuna o la sfortuna dominino la nostra vita. 

"L'idiota fortunato" è tendenzialmente un soggetto che ha avuto successo, non per le sue particolari abilità (anche se pensa di averne), ma per un colpo di fortuna, il cosidetto: "essere al posto giusto al momento giusto"

a questo proposito ripropongo questo brano:

Se un giovane di 25 anni giocasse alla roulette russa una volta all'anno, la sua probabilità di arrivare a compiere cinquant'anni sarebbe molto bassa; ma, se fossero 1000 giovani di 25 anni a farlo, potremmo aspettarci un pugno di sopravvissuti in un cimitero di morti. Dunque, il numero di partenza garantisce statisticamente la certezza di alcuni sopravvissuti che appariranno o molto fortunati o molto abili. 

Abbiamo appena detto una banalità statistica, eppure questa banalità viene molto spesso confusa con l'abilità:
supponiamo ora che ogni qual volta si sopravviva si guadagni una somma di denaro, a questo punto avremmo si un grande cimitero, ma avremmo anche un pugno di sopravvissuti molto ricchi, la stampa li renderebbe celebrità e un esempio da seguire [FONT=Georgia, Utopia, Palatino Linotype, Palatino, serif].

Le superstizioni non sono altro che un esempio di questa fallacia...

Così... Uno spunto su cui riflettere... 

[/FONT]


----------



## Uroboro (30 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ripropongo un Brano dal libro "giocati dal caso", nel quale l'autore parla di probabilità e di quanto la maggior parte delle persone non riesca a capire quanto la fortuna o la sfortuna dominino la nostra vita.
> 
> "L'idiota fortunato" è tendenzialmente un soggetto che ha avuto successo, non per le sue particolari abilità (anche se pensa di averne), ma per un colpo di fortuna, il cosidetto: "essere al posto giusto al momento giusto"
> 
> ...


Cannoni di prima mattina?


----------



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Cannoni di prima mattina?


Ma magariiiii.... Invece no... Vengono spontanei...

ti rendi conto che vita d'inferno?!:unhappy:


----------



## Uroboro (30 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ma magariiiii.... Invece no... Vengono spontanei...
> 
> ti rendi conto che vita d'inferno?!:unhappy:


La vita non è un inferno...
LA vita è ingiusta... è il suo fascino...
E poi c'è una cosa per la quale vale la pena essere vissuta.... e se chiedi a Oscuro ti dice esattamente cos'è 
Anzi due


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2015)

*beman*



Beman30 ha detto:


> Ma magariiiii.... Invece no... Vengono spontanei...
> 
> ti rendi conto che vita d'inferno?!:unhappy:


La vita è ingiusta di suo.
é ingiusta in partenza.
Non esiste una vita giusta.
Se nasci figlio di Berlusconi avrai un certo tipo di vita e certe possibilità,non mi riferisco ai soldi,se nasci figlio di un operaio avrai un altro tipo di vita.
Non siamo tutti uguali,non si nasce a parità di condizioni esistenziali.
Certo poi c'è il caso o la fortuna,che poco c'entrano con la giustizia,ma è un'altra storia....


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ma magariiiii.... Invece no... Vengono spontanei...
> 
> ti rendi conto che vita d'inferno?!:unhappy:


Io l'ho sempre detto, non ho mai fatto uso di droghe, e già sto così, ti immagini che danni in caso contrario?! :carneval:


----------



## Domhet (30 Ottobre 2015)

Perchè la vita è ingiusta? 

"La Vita? Un gioco affatto
 degno di vituperio,
 se si mantenga intatto
 un qualche desiderio.

Un desiderio? sto
 supino nel trifoglio
 e vedo un quatrifoglio
 che non raccoglierò"


----------



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Il fulcro della discussione non è se la vita sia giusta o meno, ma quanto la casualità incida su di essa.

il capitalismo ha come punto cardine il fatto che i mercati e l'economia siano efficienti, se si parte da questo assunto senza prendere in considerazione la casualità di cui parlavo sopra è ovvio che siamo nella merda................
Ma che cazzo sto a parlare a voi di sta roba...  Non mi meritate.... :carneval:


----------



## brenin (30 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Il fulcro della discussione non è se la vita sia giusta o meno, ma quanto la casualità incida su di essa.
> 
> il capitalismo ha come punto cardine il fatto che i mercati e l'economia siano efficienti, se si parte da questo assunto senza prendere in considerazione la casualità di cui parlavo sopra è ovvio che siamo nella merda................
> Ma che cazzo sto a parlare a voi di sta roba...  Non mi meritate.... :carneval:


parlando di capitalismo,borsa e quant'altro - e restando IT - penso solo che :

- la fortuna "bacia"solo una volta,se non hai le capacità ( vedi Tronchetti Provera tanto per non fare nomi ) è giusto - e doveroso - che torni a fare il lacchè
- il tempo è galantuomo, presto o tardi la fortuita casualità iniziale può trasformarsi in un boomerang dagli effetti devastanti ( vedi l'esempio degni eredi Agnelli, che sono ricorsi ad un "tutor" per salvare baracca e burattini )
- sul fatto che il capitalismo ha come punto cardine che i mercati e l'economia siano efficienti sono in pieno disaccordo.


----------



## Lucrezia (30 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ripropongo un Brano dal libro "giocati dal caso", nel quale l'autore parla di probabilità e di quanto la maggior parte delle persone non riesca a capire quanto la fortuna o la sfortuna dominino la nostra vita.
> 
> "L'idiota fortunato" è tendenzialmente un soggetto che ha avuto successo, non per le sue particolari abilità (anche se pensa di averne), ma per un colpo di fortuna, il cosidetto: "essere al posto giusto al momento giusto"
> 
> ...


Mah, io nella fortuna non credo. .. mi sembra in massima parte frutto di scelte e, anche quando non lo è,  sfruttare un colpo di fortuna e mantenere i frutti che ne derivano non è da tutti. E spesso quella che sembra fortuna è determinata in gran parte dall'atteggiamento del 'fortunato' che ispira determinate reazioni da parte dell'ambiente che lo circonda .


----------



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> parlando di capitalismo,borsa e quant'altro - e restando IT - penso solo che :
> 
> - la fortuna "bacia"solo una volta,se non hai le capacità ( vedi Tronchetti Provera tanto per non fare nomi ) è giusto - e doveroso - che torni a fare il lacchè
> - il tempo è galantuomo, presto o tardi la fortuita casualità iniziale può trasformarsi in un boomerang dagli effetti devastanti ( vedi l'esempio degni eredi Agnelli, che sono ricorsi ad un "tutor" per salvare baracca e burattini )
> - sul fatto che il capitalismo ha come punto cardine che i mercati e l'economia siano efficienti sono in pieno disaccordo.


Concordo sui primi 2 punti, ma faccio un appunto: parlando di casualità e quindi di statistica le capacità emergono solo dopo TOT tempo, per interderci il classico lancio della moneta non sarà 50/50 dopo 10 lanci, ma dopo X numero di lanci, quindi è possibile, anzi probabile che ci si ritrovi con degli "idioti fortunati" a capo di aziende che hanno il potere di modificare il tessuto socio culturale di una nazione intera (vedi gli esempi che hai citato), mentre il tempo è galantuomo l'uomo che vive quell'epoca lo piglia in quel posto.
il terzo punto: neppure io concordo riguardo l'efficienza del mercato, ma convieni che per quasi un centinaio d'anni sia stato il leitmotiv dell'economia globale e ancora oggi, credo che le università parlino di efficienza... Basandosi su questo assunto l'intera architettura economia e politica è fallace, da qui partono (a mio parere) tutte le aberrazioni a cui assistiamo quotidianamente (vedi 3d di Feather riguardo i farmaci)


----------



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mah, io nella fortuna non credo. .. mi sembra in massima parte frutto di scelte e, anche quando non lo è,  sfruttare un colpo di fortuna e mantenere i frutti che ne derivano non è da tutti. E spesso quella che sembra fortuna è determinata in gran parte dall'atteggiamento del 'fortunato' che ispira determinate reazioni da parte dell'ambiente che lo circonda .


Non nella fortuna, ma nel caso, si parla di probabilità... 

Semplice domanda che in tanti avranno già sentito, è possibile che una scimmia pigiando i tasti a caso su una tastiera possa scrivere la divina commedia?

concordo che non si possa ridurre tutto a semplice probabilità la realtà è molto più complessa, quindi concordo sull'ambiente


----------



## brenin (30 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Concordo sui primi 2 punti, ma faccio un appunto: parlando di casualità e quindi di statistica le capacità emergono solo dopo TOT tempo, per interderci il classico lancio della moneta non sarà 50/50 dopo 10 lanci, ma dopo X numero di lanci, quindi è possibile, anzi probabile che ci si ritrovi con degli "idioti fortunati" a capo di aziende che hanno il potere di modificare il tessuto socio culturale di una nazione intera (vedi gli esempi che hai citato), mentre il tempo è galantuomo l'uomo che vive quell'epoca lo piglia in quel posto.
> il terzo punto: neppure io concordo riguardo l'efficienza del mercato, ma convieni che per quasi un centinaio d'anni sia stato il leitmotiv dell'economia globale e ancora oggi, credo che le università parlino di efficienza... Basandosi su questo assunto l'intera architettura economia e politica è fallace, da qui partono (a mio parere) tutte le aberrazioni a cui assistiamo quotidianamente (vedi 3d di Feather riguardo i farmaci)


Partiamo da un presupposto: viviamo in un paese ove la meritocrazia/capacità manageriale è un optional ( su altri mercati - e penso tu lo sappia meglio di me - i listini delle aziende guidate da "idioti fortunati " sarebbero stati affossati in un battibaleno ). Ciò detto, sempre inerente al Bel Paese, il capitalismo "nostrano" soffre/gode  - a mio avviso - delle "metastasi " del sistema politico ( basti vedere il listino delle società ammesse alla borsa valori di Milano ) e da qui si giunge alle aberrazioni di cui parli. Da ultimo,sempre in tema al capitalismo "nostrano" - o sedicente tale - ti ricordo i buchi nell'acqua che hanno fatto i nostri " capitalisti " ogni volta si sono affacciati sui mercati internazionali ( vedi Pirelli con Continental,De Benedetti con Sogebe,Agnelli con la Perrier.... ) per cui che dire... siamo messi male,ma molto male. E quel che rende ancor peggiori le cose è che il più delle volte gli errori - madornali - commessi da questi "signori" ricadono pesantemente sulle nostre "tasche". Non voglio citare i casi - per non rovinarmi del tutto la giornata - nei quali investitori stranieri hanno acquisito diverse ns. aziende leader senza che nessuno abbia mosso un dito ( mi ricordo la reazione tedesca alla tentata scalata di Pirelli a Continental,ma non mi ricordo analogo atteggiamento da parte dei "nostri" addetti ai lavori alla perdita,ad esempio,della Ducati o di Telecom).


----------



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto: viviamo in un paese ove la meritocrazia/capacità manageriale è un optional ( su altri mercati - e penso tu lo sappia meglio di me - i listini delle aziende guidate da "idioti fortunati " sarebbero stati affossati in un battibaleno ). Ciò detto, sempre inerente al Bel Paese, il capitalismo "nostrano" soffre/gode  - a mio avviso - delle "metastasi " del sistema politico ( basti vedere il listino delle società ammesse alla borsa valori di Milano ) e da qui si giunge alle aberrazioni di cui parli. Da ultimo,sempre in tema al capitalismo "nostrano" - o sedicente tale - ti ricordo i buchi nell'acqua che hanno fatto i nostri " capitalisti " ogni volta si sono affacciati sui mercati internazionali ( vedi Pirelli con Continental,De Benedetti con Sogebe,Agnelli con la Perrier.... ) per cui che dire... siamo messi male,ma molto male. E quel che rende ancor peggiori le cose è che il più delle volte gli errori - madornali - commessi da questi "signori" ricadono pesantemente sulle nostre "tasche". Non voglio citare i casi - per non rovinarmi del tutto la giornata - nei quali investitori stranieri hanno acquisito diverse ns. aziende leader senza che nessuno abbia mosso un dito ( mi ricordo la reazione tedesca alla tentata scalata di Pirelli a Continental,ma non mi ricordo analogo atteggiamento da parte dei "nostri" addetti ai lavori alla perdita,ad esempio,della Ducati o di Telecom).


Concordo sul fatto che siamo un paese di pagliacci...

ma non sarei così certo sul fatto che all'estero gli idioti fortunati sarebbero stati affossati in un battibaleno, la quantità di aziende che falliscono quotidianamente sono altissime e come dicevamo prima, per la legge dei grandi numeri ci sarà qualche idiota fortunato (ben più di qualche) che farà successo.
se poi parliamo di finanza il numero di idioti è talmente alto che potrebbe far rabbrividire.
basta pensare che le banche guardano solo ai profitti, solo ultimamente hanno cominciato a considerare anche ai rischi, ma ancora in maniera marginale... Ecco che l'esempio della roulette russa calza a pennello, quanti speculatori "professionisti" ci saranno in tutto il mondo? Ogni anno a seconda dei risultati che questi trader raggiungono viene fornito loro sempre più denaro, fino a che una pallottola non finisce nel tamburo, tanto dall'altra parte ci siamo noi...


----------



## brenin (30 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che siamo un paese di pagliacci...
> 
> ma non sarei così certo sul fatto che all'estero gli idioti fortunati sarebbero stati affossati in un battibaleno, la quantità di aziende che falliscono quotidianamente sono altissime e come dicevamo prima, per la legge dei grandi numeri ci sarà qualche idiota fortunato (ben più di qualche) che farà successo.
> se poi parliamo di finanza il numero di idioti è talmente alto che potrebbe far rabbrividire.
> basta pensare che le banche guardano solo ai profitti, solo ultimamente hanno cominciato a considerare anche ai rischi, ma ancora in maniera marginale... Ecco che l'esempio della roulette russa calza a pennello, quanti speculatori "professionisti" ci saranno in tutto il mondo? Ogni anno a seconda dei risultati che questi trader raggiungono viene fornito loro sempre più denaro, fino a che una pallottola non finisce nel tamburo, tanto dall'altra parte ci siamo noi...


Discorso,quello sugli speculatori,molto interessante. Io inizierei innanzitutto a fare una divisione tra le "menti" e le "braccia " , inteso come società di comodo/ombra che operano - molte volte - all'ombra o sotto l'ala di governi "amici". Il discorso è lungo e complesso,visto il tema trattato,basti pensare solo al mercato dei futures ( grazie ai quali enti pubblici - anche italiani - sono quasi falliti ) ed al controvalore dei contratti in essere,leggo il tuo post e penso ai titoli spazzatura inventati dagli americani ed ai mutui sub prime,e penso - come giustamente sottolinei - che dall'altra parte ci siamo noi. Se vuoi dai una lettura a questo articolo :
http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2013/05/12/george-soros-lo-speculato_n_3262351.html

dice una sola cosa che condivido in merito alle precise responsabilità politiche : " ... Gli speculatori fanno il loro lavoro, non hanno colpe. Queste semmai competono ai legislatori che permettono che le speculazioni avvengano. Gli speculatori sono solo i messaggeri di cattive notizie".
Non è impossibile fermarli o quantomeno limitare le loro "scorribande" ,basta volerlo a livello politico....


----------



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Discorso,quello sugli speculatori,molto interessante. Io inizierei innanzitutto a fare una divisione tra le "menti" e le "braccia " , inteso come società di comodo/ombra che operano - molte volte - all'ombra o sotto l'ala di governi "amici". Il discorso è lungo e complesso,visto il tema trattato,basti pensare solo al mercato dei futures ( grazie ai quali enti pubblici - anche italiani - sono quasi falliti ) ed al controvalore dei contratti in essere,leggo il tuo post e penso ai titoli spazzatura inventati dagli americani ed ai mutui sub prime,e penso - come giustamente sottolinei - che dall'altra parte ci siamo noi. Se vuoi dai una lettura a questo articolo :
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2013/05/12/george-soros-lo-speculato_n_3262351.html
> 
> dice una sola cosa che condivido in merito alle precise responsabilità politiche : " ... Gli speculatori fanno il loro lavoro, non hanno colpe. Queste semmai competono ai legislatori che permettono che le speculazioni avvengano. Gli speculatori sono solo i messaggeri di cattive notizie".
> Non è impossibile fermarli o quantomeno limitare le loro "scorribande" ,basta volerlo a livello politico....


I legislatori... I politici! Ah... Che banda di... Conosci la Tobin Tax? La tassa sulla speculazione? Introdotta proprio per fermare la speculazione, in Italia è stata introdotta perchè ai tempi della recente crisi faceva notizia, il politico che voleva fare la tobin sembrava dalla parte del popolo.
bene, sai come funziona in Italia? All'opposto la tassa si attiva solo nel caso in cui gli investimenti vengano tenuti per più di 24h, ovvero chi specula (compra e vende nel giro di secondi, max ore) non paga la tassa, l'investitore che non specula proprio perchè compra le azioni basandosi sull' affidabilità dell'azienda (tenendole per anni) paga la tobin...
tutto questo con la compiacenza dei giornali che l'han fatta passare come la panacea contro la speculazione, capisci?! Ecco che poi mi sale quel mostro dentro, pieno di rabbia e cattiveria...


----------

